# جديد ومختلف : لمشاهدة التلفاز على جوالك( للجيل الثالث فما فوق)



## الآنسة هيفاء (11 يوليو 2011)

*شاهد التلفاز من خلال جوالك
*




*برنامج SPB Software 
لمشاهدة التلفاز على هاتفك للجيل الثالث فما فوق*






*اسم البرنامج*
*SPB Software Spb TV*


*اصدار البرنامج*
*v2.10.1162*

*صيغة البرنامج*
*SIS*

*توافق البرنامج*
الجيل الثالث و ما فوق

*نبذة عن البرنامج*
برنامج يمكنك من مشاهدة العديد من القنوات العربية و الاجنبية
 
 
*صورة البرنامج*













*/\
/\*

*لتحميل البرنامج من هنا*
















​


----------

